# Virgin polisher - it's my first time, be gentle ...



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi

I wanted to use my wife's scuffed bumper (Ford Fiesta) as a platform for my first machine polish.

I was looking to get the Kestrel DA S-6 polisher, but needed tips on which compounds / polish / pads would be the best equipped to hit the following damage:-










There's a fair bit of paint transfer from the iron gate that apparently "jumped out" as the car was being pulled into the driveway. 

I realise I'm not going to get anywhere near a 100% restoration, but I'd like to give it a go...

Any help appreciated!

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I would look to use Megs Pads and Menz Polishes :thumb:

Go for a full set of the Megs Pads, and say Menz IP PO85RD 3.02 and Menz 106FA.

Read the DA Guide by Dave KG first if you havent :thumb:

Use some Tar Remove and Clay first as well to help with the paint transfer.


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

So, I would be safe opting for these Megs pads...?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/meguiars-buffing-pads/cat_23.html

Cheers. :thumb:

SW.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Yep those are the megs pads. I find the yellow pad is good for most tasks rarely do I need to step up to the cutting pad.

I think you will be pleasantly surprised at what you will achieve on that scuff.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

solarwind said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So, I would be safe opting for these Megs pads...?
> 
> ...


Yep, the Megs pads are great :thumb:


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

... and so a parcel arrived this afternoon!:-










To reveal....










Some Menz polishes....










... and a shiny new Kestrel DA! :buffer:










Many thanks to Tim at cleanyourcar - cracking service!

Not fired it up yet, but will do shortly. I opted for the Menz polishes and pads after seeing them in action a few days ago on a mates car - amazing results. Some Megs pads are in the pipeline (as per the above advice from you guys! ).

Let the polishing begin! :thumb:


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

pics pics pics....... i wanna see the afters!!! 

good luck, mate.. hope it goes well for you!!


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Good luck with your first attempt, I'm sure it will be hundreds of times better if not perfect.


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Will get the "after" pics up ASAP - sub zero conditions not helping at the moment!  

:thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Pics pls :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

any pics on this?


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Apologies for the delay folks. Washed the bumper with Duragloss 901 and clayed with some Bilt Hamber autoclay (which pulled out a load of black paint). Also used some AG Tar Remover to help get rid of the gunk picked up from the gate that hit it (  ). Then, broke out the Kestrel DA, some Menz Power Gloss and a Menz cutting pad and topped off with some Colli 476 for LSP:-

*BEFORE:*









*AFTER:*









Apologies for the sun glare and residue!









Some fine scratches are still evident









However, as a first outing for my Kestrel DA polisher I must say I am very satisfied. And the wife's Fiesta was an ideal test vehicle. :thumb:

Comments welcome - cheers!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice one

how much better does that look?

:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

that looks dam good now


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW:doublesho nice job on that bumper...... it is amazing what you can do with something that looks almost like it will need a respray:thumb::thumb:


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Cheers! I reckon a few goes with some SRP may help reduce the appearance of those deeper scratches.

Must say, if I can accomplish that as an amateur, the possibilities must be endless for all you experienced folk!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thats awesome!


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice work, you've done very well there.


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice one mate, loads better!


----------



## dumbuck (Dec 28, 2008)

Good job for your first time. :thumb:

I hope you thanked her for giving you the opportunity to practise:lol:!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Excellent repair work there. TBH I wasn't totally convinced that the wide black marks at the top were just paint transfer, rather that it was the paint being removed revealing the black plastic underneath. Glad to see it wasn't.

You just need to do the rest of the car now as it will look silly with a shiny patch on the bumper :lol:


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

True - the bumper is now a shining beacon compared to the rest of the car. I'm going to hit the rest of the bodywork once we've moved out of the ice-age. :thumb:


----------



## sharifgh (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good, has given me confidence to have a go at my bumper sometime. Although I'll go for Menz Intensive polish not the power gloss first off.


----------



## mshinepolisher (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks great! Effective kestrel D/A.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Knew that box of goodies was from CYC. My cats goes mental with those polystyrene packing bits.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Excellent job there mate!


----------



## ozzyboy (Jul 14, 2008)

well done.gives me some inspiration


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

sharifgh said:


> Looks good, has given me confidence to have a go at my bumper sometime. Although I'll go for Menz Intensive polish not the power gloss first off.


Always start off with the lightest pad and polish first and work up the aggresiveness scale. There's no point in removing anymore paint than needed.:thumb:


----------

